# Is this wishful thinking?



## Ray-ACP (Feb 26, 2018)

I know alot of people have grievances over missing a few special event items in the catalogue and i'm certain most of them will never come back but is it wishful thinking to hope the first 2 tom nook and k.k. items as well as the christmas items will be back? If any, they're the most likely to be reused. I didn't get into pocket camp until christmas so now there's always that section incomplete and it's so annoying lol


----------



## Chippstick (Feb 27, 2018)

I hope this is the case too! I have been playing since the game arrived in the UK, but had no interest in collecting all the items at first. I also made the decision to not buy Tom Nook, as at that point, leaf tickets were sparse! D:

I'm hoping there will be a chance to catch up on missed items, but I'm not sure there will be! Hopefully though, the special characters will become available again at some point!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 27, 2018)

I may be in the minority, but I honestly believe that every single event and NPC furniture will return in the same order next year. Events in the other games repeat annually, and I've always just assumed that this is how Pocket Camp will work. There have been messages in-game that indicate they could return, I believe Nintendo is leaving open the possibility of new events in case the inevitable switch version is delayed. 

I've said this elsewhere, but I believe Nintendo anticipates players will slow down playing Pocket Camp once a new full console version is released. They may be leaving that possibility open to new events in order to see if the popularity of the game holds, and if it does, they may opt to add new content at that point. Anyhoo, those are just my theories. I could be totally off the mark, but I suspect we will hear about a switch version of Animal Crossing either at E3 or a dedicated Nintendo Direct in the fall, and we will see the release in November or December.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2018)

I certainly hope last events will repeat at some point! I missed the winter sports and the goth event, so I’d love to see those return.
But if all the evens I believe the Christmas one is the most likely to be repeated. Time will tell whether they repeat the events or not!


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 27, 2018)

In another game I play they have everything that you could win throughout the year for sale at the end of the year for "real money" for like 12hrs I think that's how they made most there money  mabey they will do something like that


----------



## amanda1983 (Feb 27, 2018)

I really can't imagine any of the events so far were made to be in the game one time only - that's a lot of effort for a 5/7/whatever day event if it will never be repeated.

Personally, I think they'll all return. Ones tied to seasons or time of the year will come back then - maybe with additional content, but surely with all the original items available, too. I suppose if trading becomes available then that would take care of some of the issue. But not all.

Every event/sale has that same disclaimer, that the items are exclusive and here for a limited time only but may be made available again in the future.. of course some items would be more in demand than others, but especially for Tom Nook and K.K. Slider, I think it's  almost a certainty that they will be available again to buy at some point. It's essentially "free money" to them, and would satisfy those players that missed out for whatever reason the first time. Win/win.


----------

